# Another kind of new guy.



## ErikD (Dec 28, 2011)

I am coming down to hurby for a couple of months. I am bringing my 17ft ranger with me to try and catch some Fl bass. Where can I launch this boat and chase some Fl largemouth. I have read about gator lake, escambia, and juniper lake. I am looking for place I can get the boat in and out of. Also for permits on Eglin and Hurby where do I go?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

You will have to go up to Jackson Guard in niceville. Search it in google and it will give you directions.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

if you want to fish on base youll need a state license and bas permit. gtor lake is on hurlburt...might be shallow but if you got 4 wheel drive you should be ok. i use to put my 16 ft procraft in there. also on eglin...lower memorial is fun. easier to get in and out...4 wheel drive perfered...drop off at the waters edge isnt too nice to 2 wheel drive trucks....a river thats kinda close would be East river...launch is at a bridge on 87..its free...launch and go under bridge. you can always go to black creak or yellow river...fees at each. shoot me a PM ill answer any questions you got.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Juniper Lake hasn't been a decent lake to fish in some time althouigh some can be caught from time to time. The river system at east end of Choctawhatchee Bay is well known for bass fishing as well as speckled trout, reds, channel and hybrid bass this time os year. There are two boat ramps on Black Creek for access to the river(s). You might check http://fishingdestinguide.com/ for boat ramps all over the place, fresh and salt water.


----------

